#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  笨笨的新獸來報到嚕~

## 獵狼蒼犬

大家好，我是剛加入這樂園的新獸，
雖然有去見過了一些版龜，但還是有很多不懂的地方請大家多多指教~
暱稱因為一時不知要取什麼就隨便放了東西上去..有點長..呵呵，
不過可以叫我 獵犬, 蒼炎 or蒼犬 都可以~
喜歡狗狗，也很喜歡狼，在空餘時間裡會畫一些圖，但是目前還沒有獸設，希望大大們可以協助我創造一個。
請問各位大大，我要怎麼樣才能更加融入你們呢?
我想更加熟悉這個樂園~

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

蒼炎你好~叫我艾萊就好~!
首先呢~想要快速融入的話就來聊天室吧!
聊天室除了可以快速地融入以外還有些獸也會手工藝或是畫畫...各式各樣的技能!
不過上線時間就不敢保證了www
另外進去聊天室後請記得遵守一下底下的板龜喔!
最後!祝你在狼之樂園玩得愉快!

----------


## 夜落白櫻

你好，這裡是白櫻owo/
嘛啊...要融入大家的話果然還是歡 樂 的聊天室喔(首頁往下拉就會看到神奇的入口了)
嗯然後就是注意不要踩到板龜，他會把你吃掉(欸
最後歡迎你加入這裡，歡迎(?)

----------


## 路恩。希格雷因

蒼犬你好喔OwO/

我是魔族的路恩。希格雷因，叫我路恩就好
興趣也是畫畫。獸設慢慢想不急w

想和大家熟的話，可以進來聊天室和大家聊聊天，在首頁下面
當然可以的話也要盡量在論壇回文發文喔~

歡迎加入樂園~

----------


## 白瞳

你好 我是白瞳owo//
可以叫我白醬(?
我的興趣叫畫圖(?
請多指教@W@

----------


## 獵狼蒼犬

To艾萊:恩~謝謝艾萊
To白櫻:真假~版龜大大會吃獸歐QAQ!!
To路恩:路恩你好OωO,你們通長都在聊些什麼呢!?我有些內向，怕和大家聊不太起來OAO~~
((((路恩的黑狼好帥OωO~
To白瞳:你好白瞳，我還有很多不懂的地方,請多多指教囉




> 會員極獵斯、獵狼蒼犬，請善用"編輯文章"功能，不要連續回文，希望以後可以改進。
> —管理員  弦月

----------


## 弦月

蒼炎你好，我是弦月OwO/
興趣是畫圖和寫東東和其他（？
想融入大家歡迎到聊天室或者多多回文
獸設慢慢來，如果需要幫忙聊天室真的很讚（？
另外也提醒不要連續回文(?
總之歡迎來到狼之樂園～祝你在這裡玩得開心～

----------


## 月光銀牙

獵犬你好，我是銀芽

歡迎你來到這裡(搖尾

室說，你有畫過自己了嗎?就是想一些自身的設定之類的

如果是請別人畫叫做委託喔(?

希望你在這裡玩得愉快

以上

----------


## 帝嵐

蒼炎你好啊~
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
喜歡自稱銀某
很高興樂園裡來了隻積極又活潑的獸呢！
平時只要多參與發文或回覆
或進入聊天室都是不錯的熟悉方式喔
版龜的話最起碼不能在文章中放粗髒話或惡意傷害某獸，
在聊天室洗版和與文章不相干的的回覆
嚴重一點的就是放廣告、灌水文(就是整個文章一直重複某句話)
最嚴重的當然就是抄襲了，不管是哪方面的
就算是參考，也一定要放來源喔~
以上*簡單*的介紹了版龜了，這是比較常犯的錯誤，但絕不止這些喔(但也沒多少啦
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園！

----------


## 獵狼蒼犬

To弦月:謝謝弦月大大的提醒，我之後會多注意的OωO
To銀牙:我還沒畫過耶，但倒是有想了一些設定，還有我也不太會用電腦畫圖...
To阿銀:謝謝阿銀我會多注意版龜的，也會多參與回覆,讓自己更加融入這裡的~OωO

----------


## 傑克

蒼炎你好，歡迎來到狼之樂園，我是傑克，叫我傑克就好(?
我也是剛加入這裡不久的新獸(大概2個禮拜吧)
歡迎你多來聊天室坐坐，這裡的獸都很熱情的，絕對不會亂咬你(?
總之歡迎你的到來OwO

----------


## 白神七夜

不知道現在才回文會不會太遲了(X
安安這裡是白神七夜w
興趣也是畫圖 還有寫文章~
請多多指教~
總之想和大家混熟的話(喂 可以進來聊天室XD
其實不用太害差 這裡的獸都很親切啦www
最後祝你在狼之樂園玩得開心~

----------


## 獵狼蒼犬

嗯~謝謝傑克和白神，但我進聊天室都不知道要聊些什麼才好T^T....
請問自己畫的圖是放在創作藝想園跟大家做交流嗎OωO?
然後頭像的使用規定好像挺複雜的..不知要放什麼...

----------


## 卡斯特

蒼炎安安～歡迎來到狼樂喲～
我是卡斯特，叫我卡滋就好了0w0//

去聊天室的話只要去蹭一隻獸，就會開始有話題了(別亂教(#
話題的部分可以自己找，也可以適時切入話題，久一點大家跟你熟了還會主動跟你聊天喲www
((想當年我連聊天室都不太敢進去，蒼炎已經很厲害了

對喲～圖的部分是放在創作藝想園喔～

至於頭像的部分我稍微解釋一下ww


蒼炎應該是到這裡就不知道該怎麼選了吧？
這裡是用戶控制台的左方

‘’編輯用戶照片‘’是指他人點進去你的會員資料時左上方會顯示的圖片，不會在其他地方顯示
“編輯個性頭像”是指你發主題或留言時在左上方名字下方會出現的圖片，就是頭像

至於圖片就選好放進去就可以了ww

其實沒有想像中那麼複雜，但第一次都會覺得有點混亂是正常的～
如果還有問題歡迎提出喲！

大概就這樣，期待蒼炎的圖圖～～～
很高興認識你，未來還請多多指教＞w＜//

----------


## ISAACLOU

蒼炎你好~我是ISAACLOU，叫我Isaac或小婁就行了。
興趣是畫圖，
會在聊天室出沒，歡迎一起交流~\(≧▽≦)/~

----------


## 獵狼蒼犬

To卡茲:恩~謝謝卡茲的說明讓我比較了解嚕,今後也請多多指教OωO~~
To小婁:你好小婁,之後也請多指教囉~~

----------

